# Man of the house



## suewatters1 (Apr 30, 2009)

A husband had just finished reading a new book entitled, "You Can Be the Man of Your House.."

He stormed into the kitchen and announced to his wife, 

"From now on, you need to know that I am the man of this house and my word is law. You will prepare me a gourmet meal tonight, and when I'm finished eating my meal, you will serve me a sumptuous dessert. After dinner, you are going to go upstairs with me and we will have the kind of sex that I want. Afterwards, you are going to draw me a bath so I can relax. You will wash my back and towel me dry and bring me my robe. Then, you will massage my feet and hands. Then tomorrow, guess who's going to dress me and comb my hair?"

The wife calmly replied, "The funeral director would be my first guess."


----------



## SoSo (May 1, 2009)

:funny::loveit:


----------

